# Ring hairdresser



## hannah93027 (May 7, 2006)

By the end of the week, I want to have rung the hairdresser to make an appointment. I just want a little trim, nothing drastic. I just feel so afraid they'll all look stunning and think I don't, or think that my hair is in terrible condition (which it's not, I really look after it, but I don't think like that when I'm in the situation!). I thought about going in to make the appointment, but it'll be hard enough actually turning up for it. But I'm too afraid to ring! I WILL do it though! Wish me luck!


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

You CAN do it. Don't worry so much, you are over thinking it. Good luck! Believe in yourself!


----------



## socialfobe (Oct 7, 2004)

*hair!*

Finding a good hairdresser is not easy. Moved to a new area, still haven't found one I'm comfy with. Hope you have one that you like. No fun feeling judged. Especially if u r paying! Good luck to u. :banana


----------

